# oily skin, with bad odor



## Yaya (Jan 20, 2016)

My buddy is currently running test at 600 mg per week and told me his skin is very oily and even has a stench coming from the oil on his face. .. I told him to use a good facial wash.. he claims the this all started with him jumping on test... any idea why all the sudden this is going on? He's not a member and this is his second time using test

when I'm running test I sometimes notice my skin getting extra oily, fast facial growth.. as well as the typical flare up of acne.. I'm on nothing right now but I'm sure his shit is g2g (lab wise)


----------



## Garbage-jim (Jan 20, 2016)

Yaya said:


> My buddy is currently running test at 600 mg per week and told me his skin is very oily and even has a stench coming from the oil on his face. .. I told him to use a good facial wash.. he claims the this all started with him jumping on test... any idea why all the sudden this is going on? He's not a member and this is his second time using test
> 
> when I'm running test I sometimes notice my skin getting extra oily, fast facial growth.. as well as the typical flare up of acne.. I'm on nothing right now but I'm sure his shit is g2g (lab wise)



Oily skin is an early sign of acne which is not uncommon with any cycle. Is it his first one? Most likely he will break out a bit but once his body gets used to it he should clear up...otherwise make a trip to the dermatologist


----------



## bvs (Jan 20, 2016)

The oil makes sense but i have no idea about the smell?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2016)

This happens to me.  I hate stinking, when I do a cycle I literally have to bathe wash up differently.  

Here is what I do and it not only helps it stops with the smell and acne:
*take hotter showers, then apply astringent cleanser  once my back and balls dry I apply talc powder
*I start pro active a couple days after the shot
*use a back brush, rag and concentrated soap.  I like Old Spice 2 in ones.  (bars of soap doesnt cut it for me)
*wash face/beard neck front and back with hot hot soapy water 2 times per day at least then astringent after hot water. 
*the hotter water helps open the pours and get cleaner.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2016)

bvs said:


> The oil makes sense but i have no idea about the smell?



when facial pours are not clean deep down they tend to smell bad


----------



## Yaya (Jan 20, 2016)

Bgh,  if I don't shower at least twice a day when on test and mast I'm fukked. .. tren it's over

And bvs...  as far as the smell c is concerned. I don't know and I'm not going to get close to him but he said it smells rancid on his face...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2016)

my balls are sweaty 5 min after I shower..Its a vicious cycle that ive been battling for years


----------



## mickems (Jan 20, 2016)

High test makes you eat a lot of pussy. That's why his face smells.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2016)

mickems said:


> High test makes you eat a lot of pussy. That's why his face smells.



Hahah yes!!!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 20, 2016)

Never noticed a smell while on test, now tren on the other hand....whooowee stinkin' bastard!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 20, 2016)

Tell the greasy guinea to learn how to wash himself without using olive oil and gallons of Brute


----------



## bigdog (Jan 20, 2016)

mickems said:


> High test makes you eat a lot of pussy. That's why his face smells.


LMFAO! great point!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2016)

The smell is from bacteria.....Bacteria like oily conditions....Have him go c a dermatologist...


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Jan 20, 2016)

The oil is from the gear and he should wash his face multiple times daily.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2016)

^^^^^R u really serious??????

The oil on his face is not the oil from the gear....


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 20, 2016)

I remember when I was on my sweat had a weird stench to it. I wasn't used to it so I just sprayed my shirt with some axe or cheapo cologne I picked up down town. Kinda masked the weird sweat smell.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 20, 2016)

This is normal..especially if already prone to oily skin/acne while running gear. Androgens can stimulate sebaceous glands to produce more oil (IDK WHY), over production of oil can cause an increased risk of clogged pores, so your skin can't clean itself as efficiently, which can lead to acne. All he needs to do is get on a cleansing routine.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 20, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> I remember when I was on my sweat had a weird stench to it. I wasn't used to it so I just sprayed my shirt with some axe or cheapo cologne I picked up down town. Kinda masked the weird sweat smell.



When you cover BO with cologne it smells like this.......


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 21, 2016)

Assassin32 said:


> When you cover BO with cologne it smells like this.......



That looks and acts like  my x mother in law on vacation.  Nice find Bro.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 21, 2016)

Lol it was weird it wasn't even bo tho.. I don't really get bo cuz my lotion and deodorant. But the sweat when it was soaked up in my shirt just had a different smell to it.


----------



## Onrek (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been battling this since I was a teen and still do every day. Not even on cycle, just normal for me. It used to piss me off because as mentioned I gotta take 2 showers a day and constantly wash my face. If I even take a nap, ****, I need another shower. I'm clean as hell but it just happens. Facial hair growth is retarded fast too.

There's some stuff you can do like taking EGCG extract but in an indirect way it kind of counteracts the effects of having high test. I don't remember the details but if you do some research on it there's some info on why it happens but it takes a lot of digging as there's a lot of bullshit info on the topic to sort through. It does have something to do with the androgen receptors and test levels in the body though.


----------



## mickems (Jan 26, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Lol it was weird it wasn't even bo tho.. I don't really get bo cuz my lotion and deodorant. But the sweat when it was soaked up in my shirt just had a different smell to it.



like cat piss?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2016)

The new stridex pads smell really good not like medicine. I put them in a ziplock bag and take them to work with me. I use them on my face neck and trap area half way through the shift. I also bring baby wipes to work with me just in case I need to take a shit. Sounds funny but if your gunna try and be clean might as well clean your ass too. After all you wouldn't take a shit then just wipe your hands with toilet paper and think that's good enough would you ? Then why would anybody eipe right where the shit just came out with toilet paper and then just go on their merry way.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 26, 2016)

He's actually right... I use baby wipes at home. It's like getting a rimjob from a unicorn.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 27, 2016)

mickems said:


> like cat piss?



Not that strong but I guess in the realm. I had mentioned this before and I forgot how Pob described the smell but he was spot on. He said it was because of the guicol


----------

